# La barba



## runner (8 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso va molto di moda e molti vedo oche la sfoggiano con orgoglio, voi invece?

La portate oppure vi radete spesso?

Se la portate lunga usate qualche prodotto per lavarla e renderla soffice?

Io ogni tanto la lascio crescere perchè mi ripara quando corro col freddo però non sono un amante infatti appena arriva il caldo almeno due volte alla settimana mi rado!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Gennaio 2014)

mi rado ogni 2 settimane, anche perché mi cresce molto velocemente, in due settimane divento molto barbuto 

in queste vacanze di natale sono arrivato a 3 settimane senza radermi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Mi piace, mi fa sembrare più affascinante, anche perchè porto i capelli lunghi. Ultimamente dopo essermi rasato la barba, sto provando a farmi crescere i baffi per vedere come ci sto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?


A me accade che crescono dei piccoli brufoli e succede quando ti rasi continuamente. Se lo fai in maniera più discontinua forse potrebbero apparirne di meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me accade che crescono dei piccoli brufoli e succede quando ti rasi continuamente. Se lo fai in maniera più discontinua forse potrebbero apparirne di meno.


Vorrei continuare a radermi perché l'ho detto, arrivo ad un punto in cui non la sopporto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vorrei continuare a radermi perché l'ho detto, arrivo ad un punto in cui non la sopporto.


Una volta esisteva una crema anti brufoli chiamata Topexan. Non so se esiste ancora.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ogni 4 giorni mi rado, corta mi sta bene ma dopo 10 giorni sembro un senzatetto, anche a me da la sensazione di sporco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Una volta esisteva una crema anti brufoli chiamata Topexan. Non so se esiste ancora.


Ma non sono dei brufoli, sono tanti puntini rossi che spesso e volentieri mi capita di far sanguinare dovendo passare la lametta.


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], anche io avevo lo stesso problema sino ad un anno e mezzo fa, poi credo di aver risolto, insomma non sento più quella sensazione di irritazione\bruciore (poco ma pur sempre fastidioso), comunque :

La barba io la faccio ogni 3\4 giorni, sempre e rigorosamente di mattina appena svegliato, usavo quei rasoi a 4 lame (causa barba che cresce velocemente) ho iniziato ad usare quei rasoi semplici a due lame e mi trovo veramente bene, inutile dire che tocca passare il rasoio più volte, anche 3,4 volte, e ogni volta che finisco rimetto la schiuma da barba, quando ho finito poi uso una specie di gel che rileva i peli superflui sul viso, compralo buono, passi il rasoio e dovrebbe andare, il tutto sempre con acqua tiepida, poi un po' di talco (ma poco poco poco) dove ti viene l'irritazione, per lo meno io non ho avuto più problemi, poi se usi quello elettrico non so cosa dirti, io non ne uso..


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?



Purtroppo è un problema di chi ha la pelle delicata, ti do solo un consiglio che anche altri miei amici hanno dovuto adottare:

rasoio elettrico con possibilità di regolare, non lasciare mai completamente rasata ma un pò di barbetta, l'altezza più bassa che puoi!

solo cosi aimè risolvi il problema irritazione


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Gennaio 2014)

Io la porto così:







Scherzo, la faccio ogni 2-3 giorni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi rasoio... già l'avevo pensata anche io questa soluzione, mi sa che mi tocca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non sono dei brufoli, sono tanti puntini rossi che spesso e volentieri mi capita di far sanguinare dovendo passare la lametta.


Boh non saprei. Chiedi ad un esperto.


----------



## O Animal (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?



Anche a me succedeva... Dopo un po' avevo capito che dovevo avere la pelle bella umida grazie all'acqua calda, mettere parecchia schiuma da barba, radermi prima dal lato a favore di pelo e poi eventualmente contropelo (solo 1 passaggio) sciacquando il rasoio solo in acqua bollente. Finito di radermi un bel passaggio d'acqua fredda e un dopobarba in crema (mi sembrava di trovarmi bene con il nivea for men). In questo modo riuscivo a farla 2/3 volte alla settimana...

Adesso la porto abbastanza lunga e la sola fatica è radermi ogni 2/3 settimane con il regola barba per essere civile e non un talebano...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche a me succedeva... Dopo un po' avevo capito che dovevo avere la pelle bella umida grazie all'acqua calda, mettere parecchia schiuma da barba, radermi prima dal lato a favore di pelo e poi eventualmente contropelo (solo 1 passaggio) sciacquando il rasoio solo in acqua bollente. Finito di radermi un bel passaggio d'acqua fredda e un dopobarba in crema (mi sembrava di trovarmi bene con il nivea for men). In questo modo riuscivo a farla 2/3 volte alla settimana...
> 
> Adesso la porto abbastanza lunga e la sola fatica è radermi ogni 2/3 settimane con il regola barba per essere civile e non un talebano...


Il metodo acqua calda e parecchia schiuma l'ho usato, il problema è che l'irritazione ha fatto gli anticorpi anche contro quello.


----------



## O Animal (8 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il metodo acqua calda e parecchia schiuma l'ho usato, il problema è che l'irritazione ha fatto gli anticorpi anche contro quello.



Hai provato ad aspettare un paio di settimane per far calmare la pelle? Io aspettavo che si calmasse e poi stavo diversi minuti con litri di acqua quasi bollente sulla zona interessata e poi mi radevo, magari le prime volte solo a favore di pelo evitando il contropelo...

Adesso ho veramente risolto tutto tenendo questa lunghezza e buonanotte suonatori...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hai provato ad aspettare un paio di settimane per far calmare la pelle? Io aspettavo che si calmasse e poi stavo diversi minuti con litri di acqua quasi bollente sulla zona interessata e poi mi radevo, magari le prime volte solo a favore di pelo evitando il contropelo...
> 
> Adesso ho veramente risolto tutto tenendo questa lunghezza e buonanotte suonatori...


Il problema è che non voglio aspettare  e quella lunghezza non la voglio avere


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Mmazza oh qua siete tutti Brad Pitt e George Clooney 

Comunque ripeto che per me bisogna farla sempre la mattina appena alzati.

ps : e con l'acqua tiepida


----------



## esjie (8 Gennaio 2014)

Vorrei avere la forza di farmela più spesso ma mi scoccia. Me la faccio ogni 10-12 giorni, tenete conto che 10 giorni di barba per me sono come 3 per alcuni .


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Gennaio 2014)

Porto la barba e la regolo con apparecchio apposito affinché non sia troppo lunga.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2014)

La barba mi cresce molto velocemente. Se non me la faccio per una decina di giorni sembro un disagiato 
Me la faccio 2 volte alla settimana, non mi piace molto la barba lunga. Un po' di barbetta mi piace averla però.
Preferisco tenermi i baffetti.


----------



## Canonista (8 Gennaio 2014)

Per fortuna ho una pelle indistruttibile, un po' d'acqua calda ma che non mi scotti, una passata di sapone (sono 3 anni che dico di dover comprare la schiuma ) e via di lametta...la faccio ogni 3 o 4 giorni perché la ragazza ha la pelle troppo sensibile e la distruggo


----------



## vota DC (8 Gennaio 2014)

Dal secondo anno di università, ma prima avevo solo i baffi. Sempre seguito il look di Saddam.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Porto la barba ma la tengo larga come le basette, passa sulla mascella e si attacca al pizzetto. La faccio 1-2 volte a settimana.
Uso un regola barba elettrico. Non uso le lamette da tempi immemori, mi devastava di punti rossi e brufoletti la parte alta del collo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Porto la barba ma la tengo larga come le basette, passa sulla mascella e si attacca al pizzetto. La faccio 1-2 volte a settimana.
> Uso un regola barba elettrico. Non uso le lamette da tempi immemori, *mi devastava di punti rossi e brufoletti la parte alta del collo*.


Ecco...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Sono arrivato a rasarmi tenendo una barba alla Favalli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Senza barba sembro più piccolo di almeno 5 anni  Mi sta bene e la tengo sempre un pò, non certamente lunga ma un pò.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2014)

mi piacerebbe portarla, ma praticamente non ne ho, per cui quel poco me lo rado una/due volte a settimana. Anch'io soffro da sempre di irritazioni da rasatura, ma semplicemente me ne frego e ci convivo


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Barba medio-lunga e capelli corti corti da macchinetta... tinta unita diciamo  

la mia barba non è folta e cresce abbastanza lentamente... Solitamente la taglio con la macchinetta apposita, con cui regolo la lunghezza... Se ho qualche appuntamento serio la regolo a 3 mm, altrimenti la sistemo alla meglio 6 o 9 mm

Se mi rado completamente col rasoio sembro un 18enne.... (per la cronaca ne ho 29 -.-'') Mi è capitato l'anno scorso che alla snai una delle commesse mi chiedesse i documenti per sapere se ero maggiorenne... la mandai letteralmente a quel paese


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?



splendidi è normale se sei ancora un fanciullo avere un po' di irritazione, se vuoi ti dico come faccio io che ho la pelle delicata.

partendo dal presupposto che per me la rasatura è un' arte e che me la faccio ogni tre giorni d' estate e una volta alla settimana in inverno, ho passato dei periodi come questo in cui me la sono lasciata crescere pure per un mese....

comunque tornando a noi prova così, rasoio massimo tre lame (sono i migliori sia per la postura che per il taglio) fai scorrere acqua tiepida, inumidisciti poi applicati un gel di precisione, mettiti la schiuma, poi rasati con il rasoio tre lame senza fare contropelo e soprattutto NON calcare, lascia scivolare il polso e poi se non ti sei rasato totalmente risciacqua il rasoio e ripassaci sempre delicatamente, al termine un bel dopobarba senza alcool (balsamo sarebbe perfetto) e lascialo asciugare per bene prima di metterti sciarpe o altro sopra ovviamente.

il trucco comunque sta tutto nella mano vellutata deve essere una piuma....


----------



## Dave (9 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io la porto così:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> splendidi è normale se sei ancora un fanciullo avere un po' di irritazione, se vuoi ti dico come faccio io che ho la pelle delicata.
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che per me la rasatura è un' arte e che me la faccio ogni tre giorni d' estate e una volta alla settimana in inverno, ho passato dei periodi come questo in cui me la sono lasciata crescere pure per un mese....
> 
> ...


Rasoio tre lame intendi sempre la lametta?


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi, capitava anche a me anni fa poi ho iniziato ad usare il rasoio elettrico e non ho più avuto fastidi, puoi anche regolarti la barba usando gli accessori disponibili.


----------



## francylomba (9 Gennaio 2014)

ragazzi barbuti e sbarbatelli leggevo il vostro topic "barbuto" e ho da chiedervi una curiosita: come crema viso dopo barba cosa mettete? ultimamente ( 1 annetto circa) sono fissata con l'inci dei prodotti e mi è venuto in mente ! evitate il topexan per i brufoli che ha un inci tragico piuttosto meglio il sapone di aleppo! 
scusate la divagazione sulle mie stramberie bio!


----------



## andre (9 Gennaio 2014)

La lametta è il top.


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rasoio tre lame intendi sempre la lametta?



si esatto la lametta con tre lame per me è la migliore!!

il rasoio elettrico lo uso solo per sfoltirla se l' ho lasciata crescere molto


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2014)

Io con la barba folta non riesco a dormire. Dopo 4-5 giorni la devo fare altrimenti so' zacchi.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> splendidi è normale se sei ancora un fanciullo avere un po' di irritazione, se vuoi ti dico come faccio io che ho la pelle delicata.
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che per me la rasatura è un' arte e che me la faccio ogni tre giorni d' estate e una volta alla settimana in inverno, ho passato dei periodi come questo in cui me la sono lasciata crescere pure per un mese....
> 
> ...



Perchè contropelo no dici ?


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè contropelo no dici ?



sgrana di più la pelle e la disidrata maggiormente...

ovvio che se uno non ha la pelle sensibile può farlo con maggiore tranquillità però io non lo faccio mai ad esempio


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

francylomba ha scritto:


> ragazzi barbuti e sbarbatelli leggevo il vostro topic "barbuto" e ho da chiedervi una curiosita: come crema viso dopo barba cosa mettete? ultimamente ( 1 annetto circa) sono fissata con l'inci dei prodotti e mi è venuto in mente ! evitate il topexan per i brufoli che ha un inci tragico piuttosto meglio il sapone di aleppo!
> scusate la divagazione sulle mie stramberie bio!



Inci?? Nivea Men Balsamo Dopobarba, Ingredienti: Aqua, Glycerin, Isopropyl Palmitate, Chamomilla Recutita Flower Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate, Hamamelis Virginiana Bark/Leaf Extract, Maltodextrin, Tapioca Starch, Triceteareth-4 Phosphate, Sodium Carbomer, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Phenoxyethanol, Piroctone Olamine, Parfum.


----------



## francylomba (10 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Inci?? Nivea Men Balsamo Dopobarba, Ingredienti: Aqua, Glycerin, Isopropyl Palmitate, Chamomilla Recutita Flower Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate, Hamamelis Virginiana Bark/Leaf Extract, Maltodextrin, Tapioca Starch, Triceteareth-4 Phosphate, Sodium Carbomer, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Phenoxyethanol, Piroctone Olamine, Parfum.



niente male considerando che a mio parere i prodotti nivea sono quasi tutti pieni di pastrocchi ! solo un rosso! inci vuol dire International Nomenclature of Cosmetic Ingredient  io uso come crema viso una crema con un inci mediocre ma la prossima la voglio prendere giusta !


----------



## Dexter (10 Gennaio 2014)

Me la faccio una volta alla settimana perchè son giovine e non mi cresce ancora molto folta. Ho la pelle d'acciaio quindi uso la prima lametta che capita (anche usata) e schiuma da barba Nivea, dopo-barba (Prep mi sa) solo quando mi ricordo e faccio il contropelo,altrimenti nada.


----------



## runner (10 Gennaio 2014)

quando invece ve la fate crescere con cosa la lavate?

io uso un doccia schiuma alle erbe abbastanza delicato visto che si può usare anche per i capelli....


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

Macchinetta con regolatore a pochi mm per mantenerla sempre alla stessa medesima lunghezza, rasoio per modellare e rifinire il contorno bocca e la zona collo. La barba curata, simil-incolta, ma precisa e lineare, sta bene e piace


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da un po' di mesi che la rado, mi da fastidio a differenza del passato, non so perché e mi da un senso di sporco, tuttavia da quando la rado sto trovando moltissimi problemi con la pelle del collo, passando la lametta si son formati da tempo delle "escoriazioni", chiamiamole così, sotto forma di puntini rossi che si irritano ogni qual volta cerco di radermi. Non so come fare, passo una crema idatrante Dove trovatami in casa però non ottengo nulla, consigli?



Avevo lo stesso problema. Prima di usare la lama, se hai già la barba un pò lunga, passa la macchinetta elettrica per ridurla al minimo e dar modo quindi successivamente alla lama di non incontrare troppa resistenza. Poi, prima di raderti, devi sciacquarti a lungo con acqua calda, per aprire i pori e distendere la pelle (in genere, quando posso, dopo la doccia è il momento ideale). Usa il gel e non la schiuma, diminuisce ulteriormente l'attrito. Risciacqua a lungo, anche con acqua fredda, non irritare con asciugamano. Usa un dopo barba delicato, va bene anche una buona crema idratante. Ultima cosa, cambia la lametta spesso.


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

quando la portate lunga come ve la lavate?


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> quando la portate lunga come ve la lavate?



Come capita... o con lo shampoo o con il doccia schiuma ma non noto mai particolari differenze...


Unbelivable... Stamattina ho fatto il pizzetto e stasera vedo che Ibra ce l'ha identico... Adesso vado a controllare il conto corrente...


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io l'ho lunga al momento e sinceramente i baffi sono un problema per quanto riguarda l'igiene. Mi ritrovo di continuo a lavarli dopo aver bevuto soprattutto ma anche mangiato. Mettiamoci che fumo e che basta poco perchè si impregnino di cattivo odore, stanno diventando un po' una rottura quotidiana, tanto quanto quella di farsi la barba 
Baffi a parte, per il resto della barba quoto O Animal, una normale doccia quotidiana è sufficiente.


----------



## Tobi (14 Gennaio 2014)

da qualche anno la pelle mi è diventata troppo sensibile, appena appoggiavo la lametta sul viso un bruciore assurdo.
Quando la facevo di sera mi diventava rossa al contatto con il cuscino, ho cambiato 5-6 cuscini pensando fosse quello il problema ma nulla, ho cambiato lama ma niente alla fine ho comprato un rasoio e la faccio sempre a lunghezza come se fosse fatta da 2 giorni e mi sta anche bene. 
Come prodotti uno un sapone allo zolfo che riduce tantissimo le impurità, però essendo una sostanza che tende a seccare la pelle, allora uso una crema nivea idratante ed una volta a settimana faccio lo scrub


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (14 Gennaio 2014)

me la vorrei fare come moscardelli (eroe), il problema è che la mia non è così folta, e allora vado di pizzetto


----------



## runner (15 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> da qualche anno la pelle mi è diventata troppo sensibile, appena appoggiavo la lametta sul viso un bruciore assurdo.
> Quando la facevo di sera mi diventava rossa al contatto con il cuscino, ho cambiato 5-6 cuscini pensando fosse quello il problema ma nulla, ho cambiato lama ma niente alla fine ho comprato un rasoio e la faccio sempre a lunghezza come se fosse fatta da 2 giorni e mi sta anche bene.
> Come prodotti uno un sapone allo zolfo che riduce tantissimo le impurità, però essendo una sostanza che tende a seccare la pelle, allora uso una crema nivea idratante ed una volta a settimana faccio lo scrub



se te la fai di sera è ovvio che ti irriti, devi fartela di mattina che è il top!!



Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> me la vorrei fare come moscardelli (eroe), il problema è che la mia non è così folta, e allora vado di pizzetto



lui ce l' ha davvero lunga!!
Miticoooo


----------



## Denni90 (29 Gennaio 2014)

da un annetto lunga sulle guance e pizzetto ma rasata sul collo che se no mi brucia, prima invece facevo o solo pizzetto o pizzetto e baffi o basette che si uniscono al pizzetto...

in età da scuole superiori invece rasavo ttt perchè mi sembravo sporco...ora senza mi sento un bimbo-palla ahahah


----------



## esjie (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io sempre la sera, la mattina mi scoccia.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Febbraio 2014)

Per radervi con meno problemi io vi consiglio di farlo sotto la doccia calda. Porto da sempre la barba lunga e per radermi sul collo senza avere una campo minato ho sempre fatto così. Aprite l'acqua vi lavate bene il viso e collo con acqua calda e poi vi radete. Effetto assicurato. Certo non è a risparmio energetico.


----------



## Belfast Boy (4 Febbraio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Per radervi con meno problemi io vi consiglio di farlo sotto la doccia calda. Porto da sempre la barba lunga e per radermi sul collo senza avere una campo minato ho sempre fatto così. Aprite l'acqua vi lavate bene il viso e collo con acqua calda e poi vi radete. Effetto assicurato. Certo non è a risparmio energetico.



Ok la prima parte ma poi non ti conviene finita la doccia, passare con l'acqua fredda? Acqua calda è ottima al momento stesso della rasatura rilassando il bulbo e allargando i pori, in questo modo sono necessarie meno passate e quindi meno stress alla pelle, ma subito dopo meglio il "freddo" che costringe i pori e limita irritazioni derivanti dalla rasatura. Io parlo di lametta eh. L'elettrico non lo contemplo nemmeno.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2014)

comunque non pensavo ci fossero tanti esperti nel forum!!

che schiuma usate?
rasoio o macchinetta?
balsamo o dopobarba strong?


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Febbraio 2014)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Ok la prima parte ma poi non ti conviene finita la doccia, passare con l'acqua fredda? Acqua calda è ottima al momento stesso della rasatura rilassando il bulbo e allargando i pori, in questo modo sono necessarie meno passate e quindi meno stress alla pelle, ma subito dopo meglio il "freddo" che costringe i pori e limita irritazioni derivanti dalla rasatura. Io parlo di lametta eh. L'elettrico non lo contemplo nemmeno.



All'inizio facevo così. Poi mi sono accorto che l'acqua calda (probabilmente il vapore) non mi lasciava parte arrossate. E' chiaro che non c'è nulla di più soggettivo di questo. Io sono andato per tentativi. Così come per le lamette (tutte le ho provate persino il rasoio di sicurezza) che sono importanti trovare le più adatte, dove io mi trovo bene con le gillette tre lame sensitive. 
Invece per esempio ho provato vari dopobarba ma senza nessun tipo di vantaggio, metto una semplice crema idratante ogni tanto.


----------



## Belfast Boy (6 Febbraio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> All'inizio facevo così. Poi mi sono accorto che l'acqua calda (probabilmente il vapore) non mi lasciava parte arrossate. E' chiaro che non c'è nulla di più soggettivo di questo. Io sono andato per tentativi. Così come per le lamette (tutte le ho provate persino il rasoio di sicurezza) che sono importanti trovare le più adatte, dove io mi trovo bene con le gillette tre lame sensitive.
> Invece per esempio ho provato vari dopobarba ma senza nessun tipo di vantaggio, metto una semplice crema idratante ogni tanto.



Già, dipende tutto dal tipo di pelle, concordo. Io per dire vado di lama singola e nonostante questo tendo all'irritazione nel collo, niente di eclatante, passa poco dopo. Ma concordo in ciò che dici: ci sono alcune "regole" che facilitano tutti, come la barba al mattino con pelle rilassata e non alla sera e MAI subito dopo aver fatto sport o anche mangiato, idem per il calore durante la rasatura che apre i pori.
Poi su scelte di lamette, piuttosto che elettrici e dopobarba dipende dal tipo di pelle sicuramente e si va per tentativi


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sto così, un po' meno abbronzato


----------



## runner (28 Marzo 2014)

allora ragazzi adesso che è primavera vi radete di più?

io si diciamo, anche se da me fa ancora freddo.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2014)

Dal 1 maggio è vietato avere la barba


----------



## James Watson (2 Aprile 2014)

A me piace portarla anche lunga a volte, ma solo d'estate quando non c'è il campionato (non posso andare ad arbitrare con la barba lunga, ci fanno il ).
Quest'estate pensavo di provare a farmi crescere i baffi.. (li vuole la mia ragazza )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Aprile 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A me piace portarla anche lunga a volte, ma solo d'estate quando non c'è il campionato (non posso andare ad arbitrare con la barba lunga, ci fanno il ****).
> Quest'estate pensavo di provare a farmi crescere i baffi.. (li vuole la mia ragazza )


----------



## James Watson (25 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


----------



## runner (15 Settembre 2014)

dunque ragazzi ripesco il topic della barba visto che ormai fa fresco e ce la si può far ricrescere senza problemi....

inizierei chiedendovi se conoscete qualche prodotto pe rammorbidire la barba lunga, tipo olio di semi di lino?

un saluto a todos


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2014)

finalmente sto riuscendo a farmi crescere una barba bella esteticamente.Tutto merito del regolabarba da 10 euro 
prima non riuscivo ad accorciarla e dopo un po' alla fine la tagliavo .Adesso,col macchinino,riesco a tenerla omogenea,folta,ma corta(3 o 4 mm al massimo)


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> finalmente sto riuscendo a farmi crescere una barba bella esteticamente.Tutto merito del regolabarba da 10 euro
> prima non riuscivo ad accorciarla e dopo un po' alla fine la tagliavo .Adesso,col macchinino,riesco a tenerla omogenea,folta,ma corta(3 o 4 mm al massimo)



top!!
senti ma non ci dai niente dopo averla lavata invece?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> top!!
> senti ma non ci dai niente dopo averla lavata invece?



Io dopo averla lavata con un normale sapone,prima di andare a dormire la lavo proprio con la schiuma da barba.Anche per darle un odore gradevole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A me piace portarla anche lunga a volte, ma solo d'estate quando non c'è il campionato (non posso andare ad arbitrare con la barba lunga, ci fanno il ).
> Quest'estate pensavo di provare a farmi crescere i baffi.. (*li vuole la mia ragazza* )


Spero li voglia anche tu, spero...


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Spero li voglia anche tu, spero...



Ovviamente 
comunque l'esperimento è andato bene, appena finirò di sbandierare sui campi da calcio mi sa che me li faccio crescere!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque ragazzi ripesco il topic della barba visto che ormai fa fresco e ce la si può far ricrescere senza problemi....
> 
> inizierei chiedendovi se conoscete qualche prodotto pe rammorbidire la barba lunga, tipo olio di semi di lino?
> 
> un saluto a todos



Se vuoi rimanere sul naturale io ti consiglio l'olio di mandorle, che è economico e poco oleoso. 
Se invece vuoi qualcosa di più efficace, mettiti un po' di balsamo per i capelli. Poco e solo superficialmente in punta di dita. 
Poi la regola è che devi spazzolarla magari con la classica "military" e sconsiglio il pettine anche perchè alla lunga tende ad avere l'effetto opposto, si formano i nodi. 
Comunque la spazzola se la tua barba è lunga e abbastanza folta ( almeno 1,5-2 cm) è il metodo più efficace. Oli e balsami devono essere messi con regolarità e tendono a "sporcare" il pelo, perciò serve più manutenzione.


----------



## runner (30 Novembre 2014)

ragazzi ho la barba come sempre di quasi due mesi e anche se non mi da fastidio e tutti mi dicono che sto benissimo io me la vorrei tagliare....

ormai ce l'hanno tutti e alla fine è più da originali tagliarsela.....poi magari la rilascio per due mesi

voi siete già tutti barbuti o no?


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Sarei tentato dal provare a comprare il rasoio classimo mono lama (quello del barbiere). Qualcuno ha provato ? E' una pazzia ?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarei tentato dal provare a comprare il rasoio classimo mono lama (quello del barbiere). Qualcuno ha provato ? E' una pazzia ?



Nel caso tu non sia esperto, rischi di fare dei disastri inenarrabili...


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso tu non sia esperto, rischi di fare dei disastri inenarrabili...



Immaginavo.

Se si tratta di farsi qualche graffio le pirme volte non sarebbe neanche un problmea, certo se diventa un'impresa tagliarsela bene allora lascio perdere.


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2014)

A me la barba piace molto, l'unico problema è che non appena la tengo per un paio di settimane la pelle mi diventa grassissima. Non c'è qualche prodotto per evitare questo?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me la barba piace molto, l'unico problema è che non appena la tengo per un paio di settimane la pelle mi diventa grassissima. Non c'è qualche prodotto per evitare questo?



Non saprei ma questo è uno dei motivi che mi induce a tagliarla nonostante non mi dispiaccia tenerla.


----------



## runner (23 Dicembre 2014)

la barba col rasoio non me la sono mai fatta perchè so che se non hai un minimo di manualità ti puoi davvero fare male....

come ottima via di mezzo ho rispolverato un rasoio a una lama quello a "T" che una volta ti davano a militare e devo dire che è splendido


----------

